#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Formulario de cadastro em PHP
Olá, pessoal.

Tenho um formulario de contato e gostaria de migrar o meu para um formato mais adequado a tecnologia vigente, como eu não conheço de PHP, resolvi pedir ajuda, meu formulário hoje está em cgi, eu gostaria que este meu formulário que está em http://www.acaoempresarial.org.br/te...aoemdebate.htm, fosse algo mais estruturado, com campos obrigatórios, sendo gravados em banco de dados mysql e enviados formatadamente para um determinado email, finalizando com uma pagina de obrigado por se cadastrar, e voltando auto para a página de cadastro , esta modificação é dificil ? existe alguma form que eu possa me espelhar para criar outro ?, quais alteraçôes no meu BD eu poderia fazer para que isso funcionasse ?

Agradeço sua atenção,

[]´s
Fabio

----------


## SDM

bom...se esse cgi for seu, num vai ter problema nenhum em continuar com a liguagem que esta...seja la qual for....vc soh vai precisar fazer as alteracoes pra que ele faca tudo q vc quer.....mas se vc quizer aprender PHP (o q seria mto bom pra vc) eu recomendo q vc comece olhando o proprio site do www.php.net e q poste suas duvidas aki pra q agente ti ajude melhor.... :wink:

----------


## hez4el

Olha eu tentei entrar no enederço mas num abriu não.
Bom, aprender php é facil, se vc conhece cgi então é mão na roda.
Seria bom vc primeiro tentar modelar a ação q vc quer do sistema
e depois modelar o formato da base de dados antes de tentar aplicar
alguma programação em cima do sistema. Senão vc vai acabar
dando ctrl+c ctrl+v em alguma paginazinha por ai e não vai realizar
seu real objetivo.
Num da pra explicar como vc deve fazer, cada um encontra seu
jeito porém tendo uma idéia do q se quer fazer fica muito mais facil né.
Que tal dar uma olhada nos sites de engenharia de software e tutoriais
de bancos de dados pra ter uma noção melhor do que vc realmente prenetnde fazer.

Abraços

----------


## RicardoVS

Tem ótimos exemplos e vários materiais nas seguintes URL's:

www.phpbrasil.com.br
www.imasters.com.br
www.linhadecodigo.com.br

----------


## Walfredo

Manda os campos deste formulário ai que vou desenrolar pra você só não vai cadastrar num banco de dados pq ai já é mais caro...

----------

